# Hannah Belle crosses the Alps



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

OK everyone, I finally got my photos sorted. I have only put up Munich, Austria, Dolomites, and Milan, on flickr. I will have Lake Como and Switzerland tomorrow most likely.

I have to fill in the blanks, but, these are the photos. If you happen to really like any of them, feel free to leave a "comment" in the comment area on flickr. I set this up for slideshow, below, so if you put each on fast they should not take too long.

Munich 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606732442496/show/

Austria: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606734518803/show/

Dolomites: 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606731985926/show/

Milan 
http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606735965631/show/

And the only reason we went to Milan for the day was because it was raining on Lake Como..


----------



## tsoc88 (Jun 27, 2007)

*Your Photos*

Photos are beautiful. You have a very good eye.
ED for me is Sept 12 and your photos remind me of what I am anxiously waiting for.


----------



## Boile (Jul 5, 2005)

Very nice pics.
What camera did you use?
You look very different from your avatar. :dunno:


----------



## Vitacura (Jul 22, 2005)

Great pics, thanks for sharing! :thumbup:


----------



## obelix (Feb 16, 2008)

Awesome photos.

BTW, looks like we parked next to you at MADA, here.


----------



## emdreiSMG (Dec 10, 2003)

Great pictures. I see that the weissbier met with your approval. Good for you!


----------



## b-y (Sep 14, 2004)

Great photos. I have what may be the slowest DSL connection in the US, so I switched to the overview and skipped around a bit. Your Dolomites pix are, if it is possible, even more incredible than the others. :thumbup:


----------



## chandlerkg (Dec 9, 2007)

Looks like you had a memorable time, enjoy your car!


----------



## boothguy (Feb 1, 2007)

Well, finally! I thought I was going to have to chastise you publicly on this forum to get some sort of trip report out of you, but this is a nice start. Now what about some commentary? Tickled me to see Karen and I making an uncredited appearance in the background of your official delivery pic. Nice hat also. That thing could have doubled as an emergency shelter if you had gotten stranded in the Dolomites.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

David, haha! Yes, and hats will be a big part of my driving wardrobe from now on.

I can't begin to tell you how much time sorting these photos have consumed, this summer. Mostly because I always make a photo-book of the trip and that is a huge endeavor and is very time consuming. I finally finished the bloody thing the night before I posted these links and I expect to have them arrive this Friday (one for me, one for more). It was 160 pages and had 423 photos in it, including the cover and back photos...

If anyone is interested in doing something similar for themselves, Blurb was the service I used, and I can tell you the software they used was very user friendly. I have heard very good things about the quality and will know for certain this week. It is also one of the cheaper books out there, in that a 160 page book was 125 delivered per book (I ordered three) and last year, for instance, an 80 page Kodak book was 100 per book, delivered. (and it wasn't quite as user friendly).

Here are the Switzerland photos:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606740788912/show/

I wil post the Lake Como ones later today...


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

Fantastic! I love your beautiful photos. Great job!


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

Beth... The pictures are fabulous!!! :clap:

Post more soon :thumbup:


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Thanks Gentlemen! So glad you like them!

Here is the last "location" batch, Lake Como:

Warning, we were there for 6 days so the below is 200 photos. It is just so photogenic there!

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157606784813653/show/

Tomorrow or the next day, I am going to make a separate set of what I think are the best photos of all of the above and link it, in case ya'll don't want to click on all these bloody links with all these bloody photos! (narrow it down in other words...)


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

:bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:

Loved the Como pictures as well! :thumbup:


----------



## mdsbuc (Mar 17, 2005)

SJAPoc said:


> :bow: :bow: :bow: :bow:
> 
> Loved the Como pictures as well! :thumbup:


Fabulous! Great Subject material, beautifully framed, and the color saturation is incredible. When I shoot that many photos I'll usually end up liking about 10 of them. With your photos, I love most all of them. Very well done, and what a fabulous trip too!


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Aw thanks guys! I am a shutterbug for certain, I love my cameras. 

Tonight I hope to get the "best of" sorted - for those who can't stomach looking at almost 500 photos, I'll try to narrow the entire trip down to under 200 in one "set" and post that link here later. 

I'll start writing about the trip itself this week as well...


----------



## SJAPoc (Apr 14, 2007)

skywalkerbeth said:


> Aw thanks guys! I am a shutterbug for certain, I love my cameras.
> 
> Tonight I hope to get the "best of" sorted - for those who can't stomach looking at almost 500 photos, I'll try to narrow the entire trip down to under 200 in one "set" and post that link here later.
> 
> I'll start writing about the trip itself this week as well...


Great... We can't wait :thumbup:


----------



## 3series101 (Oct 5, 2006)

Great pics and what looks like a wonderful trip...Como pics and Dolomites are brilliant.


----------



## skywalkerbeth (Jul 19, 2007)

Hi everyone

As promised, I sorted it down to what I think are "the best photos" from the trip:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/skywalkerbeth/sets/72157605258259622/show/

I guess 120 is a lot easier to look at than 450-500 or so...

And thanks 3series, Italy is so photogenic you just point your camera anywhere and BAM a beautiful photo...

ps. if you click on the "i" when the slideshow comes up, it will show captions...


----------



## jaesun (Sep 5, 2007)

Great pics and thanks for sharing!!! Especially enjoyed the vivid color from all the flower shots.


----------

